# Which documentaries you watch



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2021)

Documentaries exist on all subjects. Which ones are fun for you.


----------



## Geezer (Jul 18, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/pbsspacetime/videos
		


I cannot say that I digest it all. It is heavy, but also fun.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jul 18, 2021)

I recently watched the three episode documentary Inside Bill's Brain: Decoding Bill Gates on netflix. It was very inspiring and a great one.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 18, 2021)

Usually space, physics or animals related. Any could do, there's some good ones in youtube, such as minutephysics.


----------



## mark_j (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm with you, Menelkir. Any space/science documentary I can watch I will. Ordinary television bores me.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 18, 2021)

Not-freebsd related


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 18, 2021)

I like to watch weather documentaries especially when it comes to theories e.g. what would happen if the earth would stop rotating etc.. I am also interested in documentaries about other people's situations.

When I was a kid i loved watching the Storm Chasers on the Discovery Channel, i really have devoured the documentary series


----------



## fernandel (Jul 18, 2021)

I love and I love still:
Jacques Cousteau
and I like a documentary film:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12888462/


----------



## Birdy (Jul 18, 2021)

fernandel said:


> I love and I love still:
> Jacques Cousteau
> and I live a documentary film:
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12888462/


_"The sea is incredibly tolerant and rich"_ (french article)
- François Serano, expedition leader and former scientific advisor of Jacques Cousteau


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 18, 2021)

Lamia said:


> Not-freebsd related


There's gotta be a reddit place for asking questions like this.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2021)

BBS: The documentary. Awesome bit of history. 









						BBS: The Documentary - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## gotnull (Jul 18, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Documentaries exist on all subjects. Which ones are fun for you.


Documentaries about history, constructions, lands or animals are those I mostly watch but I try to not limit myself to that.



Lamia said:


> Not-freebsd related





drhowarddrfine said:


> There's gotta be a reddit place for asking questions like this.



This is what is written just below the Off Topic title:


> Have some non-FreeBSD related questions, or want just to chit-chat about anything that is not related to FreeBSD? This is the forum for you. Note: this is NOT a forum for technical questions about non-FreeBSD operating systems!


May be Lamia wanted to say that he likes to watch documentaries not FreeBSD-related 
Sometimes it's nice to read or talk about something not-computer related without going on another site and still having a conversation with the same people you usually talk to.


----------



## a6h (Jul 18, 2021)

Beside The Walking Dead, these are the last 6 ones:

I. Woodstock (1970),
II. Syd Barrett: Crazy Diamond (2001)
III. Deicide: Behind the Scars (2006)
IV. Until the Light Takes Us (2008)
V. Karajan: Or Beauty as I See It (2008)
VI. Lemmy (2010)


----------



## Crivens (Jul 18, 2021)

PBS is great. Anton Petrov also.
Abba&Preach.  they creak me up.
Then there is Kurzgesagt. And a lot more.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 18, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> I like to watch weather documentaries especially when it comes to theories e.g. what would happen if the earth would stop rotating etc.. I am also interested in documentaries about other people's situations.
> 
> When I was a kid i loved watching the Storm Chasers on the Discovery Channel, i really have devoured the documentary series


You probably know about whatif, right?


----------



## Criosphinx (Jul 18, 2021)

Ancient Aliens...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2021)

Documentaries on mythology.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 18, 2021)

Criosphinx said:


> Ancient Aliens...


You can call this barely a documentary... I mean, I watched some on Netflix too, but aside showing some pictures and the usual suspects making some vaguely comments about that aliens might have had a hand in it there's no meat to their ideas.

Even the original documentaries of Erich von Däniken had more meat to it than that.

@OT: Fun means for me interesting and learning something new on a topic.

So this one for me "The new world of Xi Jinping", which describes China's new take on global power since Jinping became its leader.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5y6A4ehm_s_


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 18, 2021)

Geezer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/c/pbsspacetime/videos
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot say that I digest it all. It is heavy, but also fun.


Thanks, I didn't know of these. Many look to be fun and yet not too sensationalist unlike some of Neil deGrasse Tyson's _"Spaceship of the Imagination"_ kind of stuff_._

As for other physics or maths documentaries, I have tended to prefer books. Perhaps I am not so bright so a book gives me my own time to ponder upon things


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 18, 2021)

The Electric Universe Theory:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AUA7XS0TvA&list=PL74CD162A5D88095C_

Thunderbolts of the Gods





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRV1e5_tB6Y_

Secrets of an Alien Sky Episode 2: The Lightning Scarred Planet Mars

The Holographic Universe Theory:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DIl3Hfh9tY_

Leonard Susskind on The World As Hologram

Chaos Theory:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_njf8jwEGRo_

Chaos and Reductionism





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ZuWbX-CyE_

Emergence and Complexity


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 18, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> As for other physics or maths documentaries, I have tended to prefer books. Perhaps I am not so bright so a book gives me my own time to ponder upon things


It means you're paying attention and want to understand how things work and how they all fit together and aren't glossing over what's being said.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2021)

This course was fun to watch,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNnIGh9g6fA_


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 19, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It means you're paying attention and want to understand how things work and how they all fit together and aren't glossing over what's being said.


I do try. Though before I give myself too much credit, some things I still just have to begrudgingly move on from because my brain is finite and I have already spent too many hours just on one paragraph haha.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2021)

Maths/physics:
3Blue1Brown: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw
Mathologer: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg
Fermilab: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD5B6VoXv41fJ-IW8Wrhz9A
The Science Asylum: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXgNowiGxwwnLeQ7DXTwXPg

Popular/General Science:
SciShow: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZYTClx2T1of7BRZ86-8fow
Veritasium: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA
VSauce: https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce
Royal Institution: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYeF244yNGuFefuFKqxIAXw
Curious Droid: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC726J5A0LLFRxQ0SZqr2mYQ

Space/Astronomy:
David Butler: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNwSxyl2KmhdAjHLR6xGR0A
Cool Worlds: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGHZpIpAWJQ-Jy_CeCdXhMA
SEA: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG9ShGbASoiwHwFcLcAh9EA
Astrobiscuit: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxXlxVmarXu3n340ah5xwqA
Launch Pad Astronomy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNqNkZ7kKfqimqHkgbWMNYA
History of the Universe: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtRFmSyL4fSLQkn-wMqlmdA
PBS Space Time: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g
Astrum: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-9b7aDP6ZN0coj9-xFnrtw
SciShow Space: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrMePiHCWG4Vwqv3t7W9EFg

History:
Kings and Generals: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMmaBzfCCwZ2KqaBJjkj0fw
History Time: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN9v4QG3AQEP3zuRvVs2dAg
Epic History TV: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvPXiKxH-eH9xq-80vpgmKQ
SandRhoman: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7pr_dQxm2Ns2KlzRSx5FZA
Simple History: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC510QYlOlKNyhy_zdQxnGYw
History with Cy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZzqG2zfeRKMoJwDwk1FTvQ
Fall of Civilizations: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT6Y5JJPKe_JDMivpKgVXew

Yeah, I watch a lot of Youtube, TV sucks in the Netherlands. This is by no means everything, I have a lot more in my subscription list, these are some of the channels I watch a lot. If interested I'll post more.


----------



## fbsd_ (Jul 19, 2021)

Animals, lots of animals... and life of criminals. Im be able to watch animals walking on two legs when I go outside lmao.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Maths/physics:
> 3Blue1Brown: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw
> Mathologer: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg
> Fermilab: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD5B6VoXv41fJ-IW8Wrhz9A
> ...


Thanks, now I have more stuff to subscribe.

I also like retro-stuff such as LGR, Adrian's Digital Basement, The 8-Bit Guy and Techmoan.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 19, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> I also like retro-stuff such as LGR, Adrian's Digital Basement, The 8-Bit Guy and Techmoan.


Hey, I've subscribed them all, too! 

Also in addition: 
The EEV Blog: https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog
Mr. Electro boom aka Unibrow dance: https://www.youtube.com/user/msadagh
The Engineer Guy: https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo
Cody's Lab: https://www.youtube.com/user/theCodyReeder
The Coding Train by Daniel Shiffmann: https://www.youtube.com/user/shiffman
<computerphile>: https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile
GreatScott!: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6mIxFTvXkWQVEHPsEdflzQ
Captain Disillusion: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEOXxzW2vU0P-0THehuIIeg


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Adrian's Digital Basement, The 8-Bit Guy


Love Adrian's basement and the 8-bit guy.

You'll also like 
RMC - The cave: https://www.youtube.com/user/RetroManCave
Retro Recipes: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6gARF3ICgaLfs3o2znuqXA
Modern Vintage Gamer: https://www.youtube.com/user/jimako123



hardworkingnewbie said:


> Also in addition:


Already have those in my subscription list


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Love Adrian's basement and the 8-bit guy.
> 
> You'll also like
> RMC - The cave: https://www.youtube.com/user/RetroManCave
> ...


Oh yeah, I've forgot RMC, his new studio is really nice. I also have those in my subscription list too.

About retro-stuff, there's also this ones:
Dan Wood: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4nYiUwSqo220UNT1xrpZ_Q
CuriousMarc (this one is very interesting, very old stuff, he fix card punchers and even Xerox Alto): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3bosUr3WlKYm4sBaLs-Adw
Uncle Awesome: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_Exbgz-zDrEEEaGZmbfA9Q
Retro Tech: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwOTvOtoAjiqQx1PCrfmTKw
RetroSpector78: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAfYntJkyJdnYbzDsOGu0qQ

Other stuff that is nice to see:
British Pathé Archives: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGp4u0WHLsK8OAxnvwiTyhA
Floppify Yourself: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRFJMqe_BbR8_ks9pr2TyOg


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 19, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> I still just have to begrudgingly move on from because my brain is finite


I wonder if that is a case. While age plays a part, I often see someone and feel like my mind is going through a rolodex of names to recall who they are. So I do wonder if the brain can fill up and not be able to carry any more information.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 19, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I wonder if that is a case. While age plays a part, I often see someone and feel like my mind is going through a roloflex of names to recall who they are. So I do wonder if the brain can fill up and not be able to carry any more information.


I suppose we still don't quite know how it works. Some researchers think that the way the brain works it can store more and more information but I find that hard to believe.

Either way, I possibly don't need to worry, I easily forget at a faster rate than I learn so space is fairly endless for me in a similar way that a sieve is endless.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 19, 2021)

Anything about space or the ocean. Not shark week though, I hate shark week. Not interested in seeing ocean creatures or land creatures tear other ones apart. Tech documentaries are interesting too, but the only 3 I have actually liked were "Lo and Behold" by Werner Herzog,  "Revolution OS" about Linux, and one on Compaq whose name escapes me at the moment. I think the "Halt and Catch Fire" series was based on it but not sure.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 19, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I wonder if that is a case. While age plays a part, I often see someone and feel like my mind is going through a roloflex of names to recall who they are. So I do wonder if the brain can fill up and not be able to carry any more information.


I don't know - I am pushing 60 and still have a ton of info up there, much of which is useless  but I still retain info well and am still learning. 
I do the same with names though - if I don't use the name relatively frequently, I almost instantly dump it right after hearing it. If I "assign" importance to something, then I will almost always remember it. The exception is for things the wife tells me that I know she won't remember. I also almost instantly dump those, but that has bitten me as well...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2021)

Ah, found it. My list is so large I couldn't find it any more. This one's great for listening while doing something mundane (like updating a bunch a systems  ). Old SciFi and horror radio shows from the 50s and 60s.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC25J6ueIa1L2NTqbbAeGN7A


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 19, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Either way, I possibly don't need to worry


It's all stupid crap anyway


----------



## fernandel (Jul 19, 2021)

Old British serries which I still watching: The fool and horses, Black Adder, Alo Alo - evergreens and old mysteries Frost,  Inspector Morse,  David Suchet and Poirot, Wallander...Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 20, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Ah, found it. My list is so large I couldn't find it any more. This one's great for listening while doing something mundane (like updating a bunch a systems  ). Old SciFi and horror radio shows from the 50s and 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC25J6ueIa1L2NTqbbAeGN7A


Wow, this is really cool. I will probably use it for the same purpose.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jul 20, 2021)

fernandel said:


> Old British serries which I still watching: The fool and horses, Black Adder, Alo Alo - evergreens and old mysteries Frost,  Inspector Morse,  David Suchet and Poirot, Wallander...Sherlock Holmes...


You should definitely add "Yes, Minister!" to your list, which basically is the foreign policy textbook of the UK until today and much, much more.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y4PEqvk0Jg_


----------



## fernandel (Jul 20, 2021)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> You should definitely add "Yes, Minister!" to your list, which basically is the foreign policy textbook of the UK until today and much, much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is on. My list is long. And I love watching QI with Stephen Fry and also Fry and Laurie. They had so good shows in the past...


----------



## Geezer (Jul 20, 2021)

Industrial Safety Documentary:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX2Vlq92wgs_


----------



## astyle (Jul 20, 2021)

Anything related to Hawaii, surfing, Japan or computing in general.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow, so much good documentary stuff in this topic. 

I have a particular fondness for:



Crivens said:


> Kurzgesagt



– for the channel's *swift and outstanding* approach to explaining a complex set of issues in March 2020. From a linked discussion: "commendable effort that they worked so hard, especially when misinformation is running rampant.".


I'm not sure what to add, _right now_, to the list of documentaries because I don't bookmark the best. The best are nearly always seen by me at No. 10, in the company of an exceptionally well-educated friend who knows how to choose the best for us. His playlist is like, accidentally, the best.

(Hint: it's easy to find misinformation about what's pictured; don't believe everything that you read, and never judge a book by its cover.)


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 23, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Industrial Safety Documentary






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHzP4umE4M_


Warning *Graphic content*


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Dec 23, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAHzP4umE4M_
> 
> 
> Warning *Graphic content*


The title means "Fork lift driver Klaus." And in case you didn't get it: although the topic is serious and the advices are for real, it's chosen style is a parody of normal industrial safety instruction videos. And the bad FX are on purpose.

This is now 21 years old, and really used in fork lift driver courses in Germany. It has there a cult following. While it looks quite cheap, actually filming it did cost back then around 200K DM.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 23, 2021)

Yup. Here's the Wikipedia article.


----------



## 3bark (Jan 3, 2022)

great documentary on the history of the internet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lo_and_Behold,_Reveries_of_the_Connected_World


----------



## Erichans (Jan 22, 2022)

History and Spirit of C - Olve Maudal

Afterwards, I'd gained additional wisdom about:

How to use a filing cabinet when in need of a library routine.
How to label a hanging job when put on the queue.
The influence of C++ on C


----------



## RoGeorge (Jan 22, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Documentaries exist on all subjects. Which ones are fun for you.


The best documentary of all times is, no doubt, this one:

Idiocracy (2006)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP2tUW0HDHA_


Other two outstanding documentaries, to cap it to three titles only:

Absolute Zero: The Conquest of Cold (2008)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aufRjaMtq0_


"The Search for Longitude (1998)"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS-PmsM-6v0_


----------



## mer (Jan 22, 2022)

My lastest documentary is "What happens when FreeBSD forums go down"


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlrL71p6w5NgCDc2E0D8NEHDWwoz0IArA
		






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sttm8Q9rOdQ_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VoX3vr6CCM_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KczJNtexinY_


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 24, 2022)

Not a documentary, but a handsome girl explaining math (German only, sorry)
https://www.youtube.com/c/MathemaTrick/videos


----------



## Zvoni (Jan 24, 2022)

fernandel said:


> Old British serries which I still watching: The fool and horses, Black Adder, Alo Alo - evergreens and old mysteries Frost,  Inspector Morse,  David Suchet and Poirot, Wallander...Sherlock Holmes...


Huh? Can't believe you're not mentioning "Fawlty Towers"

As for documentaries: Space/Science definitely (i especially like the one with Morgan Freeman as host)

Not really documentary, but still like to watch: Forged in Fire


----------



## garaksarr (Feb 2, 2022)

SirDice said:


> BBS: The documentary. Awesome bit of history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started watching it last weekend; I really like it so far. BBSes are making a comeback somehow. I'm not sure if it has something to do with the fact that some people are getting fed up with social media.


----------



## RoGeorge (May 5, 2022)

Seen this one today, it's about Claude Shannon, also found out about Turbo Code (error correction codes) and discovered the voice of Teddy Grace singer.

The Bit Player | Claude Shannon | Father of Information Theory | IEEE Information Theory Society
YouTube Channel:  Vaibhav Patil




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP1Ljp8X6hg_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 6, 2022)

i like, curiosities like intelligence spying, it's cool American series, American movies i'm a big fan Snowden


----------



## rorgoroth (May 6, 2022)

I enjoy watching crime documentaries, specifically murder ones and the medical/forensic side of things.


----------

